# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Seltsame Links

## GeorgS

Hallo Holger und Rainer,
 
  wenn ich den Usernamen GeorgS =>Beiträge anklicke, erscheinen in den letzten 6 Beiträgen nach den Themen anstatt der Anfangstexte seltsame Links.
 
  Habt Ihr eine Erklärung dafür?
 
  Könnte es daran liegen, dass ich seit Juli 2010 nicht mit Opera, sondern mit Mozilla Firefox ins Internet gehe?
 
  Herzliche Grüße
 
GeorgS

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo GeorgS,

kann es sein, dass Du es Dir in dem bewussten Zeitraum Juni-Juli zur Angewohnheit gemacht hast, Deine Text z. B. in Word vorzuschreiben und sie dann per drag 'n' drop in das Eingabefenster des Forum-Editors zu kopieren? Die "seltsamen Links" sind Links zu Dateien auf Deiner Festplatte. Überlege bitte selbst, wie die Links dort hingekommen sein könnten.

Siehe im Übrigen auch den letzten Absatz hier.

Ralf

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo GeorgS!

Ich kann Ralfs Vermutung nur bestätigen: Deine Stellungnahmen zu meinem Thema
"Was wissen wir wirlklich über PSA" zeigten in der Druckversion nur Hieroglyphen!
Gruß Helmut

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Rainer,


die "Angewohnheit, die Texte z. B. in Word vorzuschreiben und sie dann in das Eingabefenster 
des Forum-Editors" zu kopieren, habe ich seit Jahren problemlos praktiziert. 
Erst nach dem Browserwechsel tauchten die Hieroglyphen auf. Wahrscheinlich kann Opera das 
Problem "unterdrücken", vermutet mein Sohn.

Diesen Beitrag schreibe ich mit dem Editor.

Sollte das die Ursache sein, eine weitere Frage: 
Kann man meine Hieroglyphenbeiträge korrigieren?

Gruß

GeorgS

----------


## RalfDm

> Kann man meine Hieroglyphenbeiträge korrigieren?


Nein.

Gruß,

Ralf

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Forumschreiber,

man könnte sich doch angewöhnen gleich sein Beitrag im Microsoft-Editor zu schreiben und dann ins Forum zu übertragen. Hier kann man seinen Beitrag entsprechend verschönern z. B. Fehler korrigieren Schriftgröße und Art verändern und nicht vergessen Hin und Wieder auf "Vorschau" *klicken*, damit der Beitrag nicht verschwindet! Sowie wichtige Wörter _kursiv,_ unterstreichen oder...

Bevor man schließlich auf den Button "Antwort" *klickt* drückt man die Tasten "STRG + A" und "STRG + C" und überträgt das ganze in sein Word mit der re. Maustaste anklicken > speichern z. B. "Ablage Forum Thread XY" auf seiner Festplatte!_Übrigens: das ausdrucken der Beiträge am heimischen Drucker kommt kein Frust auf und warum?_*  keine Hieroglyphen sind zu sehen!* 

Liebe Leute, das ist dann ein viel besseres zitieren der Beiträge als wenn man sich zuerst durch die Hieroglyphen wursteln muß. Sollte das nicht richtig verstanden worden sein, so erläutere ich das ganze noch einmal anderst!

Ich weiß doch auch nicht alles und dennoch versuche ich in kleinen Schritten das eine oder das
besser zu verstehen!

Überall ist schönes Wetter nur bei uns ist der Nebel, war ich nicht brav?
Alles Gute und Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

----------

